# a collection of "battery cars"



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see if I can post this link?



http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/42650/010-070711_CSX-K63405_DME6094_NewvilleCenter.JPG


I don't understand why the link does not show up as it does when I edit????


I got it.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

you can't.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, all you have to do is put that link in the box you get when you click the icon to the left of the happy face...


There is also a size option, I put in 800 pixels in the size box because that is the rule here (the original is too wide)

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
Good example of a battery car! Those cars are idler cars for hazardous shipments. The railroads have very strict regulations for moving, switching, pulling, spotting hazmat cars. On a unit train like that 1 idler car is usually okay but some hazmat shipments need a minimum of 6 cars if available (like in a mixed freight train). A lot of information for the yardmaster to think about as he's having the switch crews build up trains. Even a switch crew is 'required' to have idler cars (but it doesn't happen all the time). Another thing to think about is placement of hazmat cars next to mechanical refeers or any car that could produce sparks. Anyway there's lots more info if your interested. 
But good fine as it is. 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, I just wanted the link to the photo because I knew it was too big. 
OK, I thought that was just for MLS loaded photos, guess not.

Craig 
I have found so many photos of an "odd" car behind the loco of a unit type train.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, when you put the link to the picture into the "box"... the other fields will show up and show how big the picture is in "pixels"... you can type a new number in and the system will "scale" that picture for you, makes it easy, just a lot of different options on the "insert picture" page... once you get the hang of it, it's actually not too bad. 

Greg


----------

